# Are you happy that you chose RAI?



## Decision101

Are you happy you chose RAI over Thyroidectomy? Did you have RAI and still require another round or end up having a Thyroidectomy anyway?


----------



## Andros

Decision101 said:


> Are you happy you chose RAI over Thyroidectomy? Did you have RAI and still require another round or end up having a Thyroidectomy anyway?


No, I am not. I was not offered any options and had to have RAI 3 times. Also, I will always wonder whether I had cancer or not. This was 20 years ago.


----------



## runnergirl

I am very happy! I had a great recovery and here I sit about 5 months later and I have been on my Synthroid for 3 months. I haven't gained a ton of weight...half of what I lost. I am back to regular exercise and training for a half marathon. I am STRONGER THAN I WAS BEFORE! I feel FANTASTIC. I go back to the doc next week for labs and evaluation of meds for the 2nd time. I have been extremely blessed and have realized through this that patience, prayer, and determination will get you through! I believe that I made the right choice for ME!


----------



## TuShoes

Andros said:


> I will always wonder whether I had cancer or not. This was 20 years ago.


WHAT!? You haven't had a FNA? I'm not sure if the RAI is going to stop it forever. So if it pops up again.

I don't know where you live but I know of a few people that do them. Ohio is Dr. Sipos. California is Dr. Bui both worked under Dr. mazzaferri. Florida you have Dr. Bassi or Geck. I can look up more?

http://www.thyroid.org/professionals/publications/news/officers_mazzaferri.html

I don't know these other doctors but they sound like they deal with FNA's.

http://www.medscape.com/viewarticle/555216

I hope you find out. Walking around not knowing has got to be hard.


----------



## Andros

Decision101 said:


> Are you happy you chose RAI over Thyroidectomy? Did you have RAI and still require another round or end up having a Thyroidectomy anyway?


3 RAI here and I was not given an option at the time which was about 1990. I knew nothing. I wish I had surgery and the main reason is because I won't ever know if I had cancer. No one ever suggested FNA either.


----------



## webster2

Andros said:


> 3 RAI here and I was not given an option at the time which was about 1990. I knew nothing. I wish I had surgery and the main reason is because I won't ever know if I had cancer. No one ever suggested FNA either.


Andros, 1990 is when I had the first surgery. I know of a woman that had RAI just before that, and I think that was the primary course of treatment then. I wish you could have known for sure too. From what you have written over the time I have been here, you must have been very sick and suffered tremendously. I am so sorry for what you have to endure. You are one tough cookie! :hugs:


----------



## TuShoes

webster2 said:


> I am so sorry for what you have to endure. You are one tough cookie! :hugs:


I agree. hugs4 The good news is that it's like a 5% chance of it being cancer. And I there are a few studies that state RAI treatment is very effective, right?


----------



## Andros

TuShoes said:


> WHAT!? You haven't had a FNA? I'm not sure if the RAI is going to stop it forever. So if it pops up again.
> 
> I don't know where you live but I know of a few people that do them. Ohio is Dr. Sipos. California is Dr. Bui both worked under Dr. mazzaferri. Florida you have Dr. Bassi or Geck. I can look up more?
> 
> http://www.thyroid.org/professionals/publications/news/officers_mazzaferri.html
> 
> I don't know these other doctors but they sound like they deal with FNA's.
> 
> http://www.medscape.com/viewarticle/555216
> 
> I hope you find out. Walking around not knowing has got to be hard.


I know; I think my doc can do a sonogram. Everything is pretty fried after 3 RAI but you never know.

Thank you for your concern; I will have to address this one day. $$$$$$


----------



## Andros

webster2 said:


> Andros, 1990 is when I had the first surgery. I know of a woman that had RAI just before that, and I think that was the primary course of treatment then. I wish you could have known for sure too. From what you have written over the time I have been here, you must have been very sick and suffered tremendously. I am so sorry for what you have to endure. You are one tough cookie! :hugs:


Aw; shucks! Thanx!

That's why I devote time to helping others; or at least I hope I am helping. LOL!!


----------



## vicki

I've only been on meds 3 weeks 1st week propranolol 40mg 3 times a day andtapazole 10mg 3 times a day the 2nd week and third 40 mg of tapazole 3 times a day the propranolol was the same (beta blocker). End of week 3 pulled off anti thyroid tapzole and told mustm have RAI . I just feel presured to do the RAI that was the first thing thta the Endo said well we will want to do RAI and I said I prefer meds, she said we could try but this doesn't seem like a try I don't think 3 weeks of trying meds is enough. Please give any thoughts.


----------



## Andros

vicki said:


> I've only been on meds 3 weeks 1st week propranolol 40mg 3 times a day andtapazole 10mg 3 times a day the 2nd week and third 40 mg of tapazole 3 times a day the propranolol was the same (beta blocker). End of week 3 pulled off anti thyroid tapzole and told mustm have RAI . I just feel presured to do the RAI that was the first thing thta the Endo said well we will want to do RAI and I said I prefer meds, she said we could try but this doesn't seem like a try I don't think 3 weeks of trying meds is enough. Please give any thoughts.


It all depends on how advanced you are into the hyperthyroid stuff. From the dose size, I am speculating you are far into it and really, the success rate is not all that high.

If I could do it over again, I would not have wasted over a year on anti-thyroid med. They also damage the liver. And I never felt well; not for one minute.

This is opinion only and we will support you no matter what course you decide is best for you.


----------



## Shadowlands

I had RAI therapy in March and after treatment and finding my target thyroid replacement medication three months later, I have never felt better. I had the lowest possible dose and did not have any side effects except for a little dry mouth which lemon drops/lemon heads helped cure a month later.


----------



## webster2

Shadowlands said:


> I had RAI therapy in March and after treatment and finding my target thyroid replacement medication three months later, I have never felt better. I had the lowest possible dose and did not have any side effects except for a little dry mouth which lemon drops/lemon heads helped cure a month later.


I am so glad you found your dose so quickly, and feel good. I am hoping to be there soon too.


----------

